# Shopping for tubalicious tone on a budget.



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm giving some serious thought to buying myself a new amp. A tube amp, I've got the ceesh, and I'm thinking it's time for a permanent upgrade. Something that'll last me the rest of my guitar playing life.

Budget is about $400 -$500. I'm considering the Blues Jr, Classic 30, Vaporizer, Hot Rod Deluxe, YCV20, YGL1 or 2, and as a long shot a YCS 50.


Any thoughts or suggestions?


Keep in mind, my playing style is a rudimentary Blues/Alt Rock/Psychobilly hybrid.


Thanks guys. :smile-new:


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Lots of viable choices there. If you haven't done it already, I'd take your favourite guitar down to the shops and plug into as many of those as you can.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Greg Ellis said:


> Lots of viable choices there. If you haven't done it already, I'd take your favourite guitar down to the shops and plug into as many of those as you can.


Yeah, for sure. That's a given.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

do yourself a favor, and fully check out one of these. you won't be sorry

http://www.amazon.com/VHT-Classic-18-Watt-18-Tube-Guitar/dp/B001QCWSS8


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you want one channel or two?

Also keep in mind that as time goes on, you'll probably want a different amp.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Budda said:


> Do you want one channel or two?
> 
> Also keep in mind that as time goes on, you'll probably want a different amp.


Either or. Single channel's fine, but I won't turn down two if I don't have to sacrifice quality to get them. As far as the passage of time and new amps go, you're probably right, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. :

- - - Updated - - -



cheezyridr said:


> do yourself a favor, and fully check out one of these. you won't be sorry
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VHT-Classic-18-Watt-18-Tube-Guitar/dp/B001QCWSS8


Thanks for the tip, if I can find one within reasonable driving distance, I'll check it out.


----------



## weener (Apr 9, 2009)

Check out Phaez amps .Randy Fey builds custom amps that are awesome and affordable .I own a 25 watt Daisycutter and my buddy owns an AFD and Pasadena , and they are great amps and Canadian built .


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

weener said:


> Check out Phaez amps .Randy Fey builds custom amps that are awesome and affordable .I own a 25 watt Daisycutter and my buddy owns an AFD and Pasadena , and they are great amps and Canadian built .


You can get a phaez combo for $500 new?? 

To the OP, check out the peavey classic 30, whatever blackstar models fall in that price range, jet city amps as well.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm really impressed by both Blackstar and Jet City. They have some great offerings in the range. Laney Cub series as well. No don't have a lack of choices. I'm a big fan of the Peavey Classic 30 as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I'm really impressed by both Blackstar and Jet City. They have some great offerings in the range. Laney Cub series as well. No don't have a lack of choices. I'm a big fan of the Peavey Classic 30 as well.


I use a blackstar club 40 (i think thats what it is) for a hardcore band and it holds up quite well.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Blackstar is super versatile. If size isn't an issue I highly recommend the Fender Hot Rod De Ville. A used one should fall into your price range. That VHT looks pretty sweet too


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hands down, vintage Traynor or Garnet. World class tube amps made of high quality parts. I prefer them to vintage Fender or Marshall.

TG


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input fellas, definitely lots to consider.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Petey D said:


> Thanks for the input fellas, definitely lots to consider.


Try as much as you can. Maybe there's a few members near you with amps on the list?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> Hands down, vintage Traynor or Garnet. World class tube amps made of high quality parts. I prefer them to vintage Fender or Marshall.
> 
> TG


What he said.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

jimmythegeek said:


> Blackstar is super versatile. If size isn't an issue I highly recommend the Fender Hot Rod De Ville. A used one should fall into your price range. That VHT looks pretty sweet too


Lots of Hot Rod Deluxes around at my price point. Size isn't really an issue for me, so if I come accross a DeVille I'll check it out too. What's the difference between a Deluxe and a DeVille?

- - - Updated - - -



traynor_garnet said:


> Hands down, vintage Traynor or Garnet. World class tube amps made of high quality parts. I prefer them to vintage Fender or Marshall.
> 
> TG



I like the vintage Traynors too, but they're a little harder to come by and getting pricey.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Petey D said:


> Budget is about $400 -$500.
> 
> ...and as a long shot a YCS 50.


Ever try the YCV 50? They come up often in your budget - great amp.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Traynor has always given me more bang for the buck than the US and UK brands. Used, Traynor doesn't hold value well, so they're almost always a great deal. I just sold a YCV50 a few months back for $450. It would do pretty much anything you could ever ask for. 

I can also vouch for the YCS50, which is an effing monster of an amp for the price. I own one and absolutely love it. However, I've never seen one used for less than $650.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I was in the Pickering L&M last Thursday and they had a pair of "circa 1980" (pre-'83 as best I could tell) Mesa Boogie Mark I's in their little pile of used gear. $499 for the one without the 5-band EQ, $599 for the one with. White tolex (beat - but not ruined or torn by any stretch, just 30 year old white tolex...) Played the one with the sliders and there were no issues that I encountered. It would be residing in my guitar room right now if we weren't in the midst of getting the foundation dug up to deal with some waterproofing issues in the basement.

They aren't up on the website - and no idea if they've still got them or not, but they had them directly in front of the door when I walked in last week. Couldn't have missed them if I tried.

What's that, around an hour's drive from Trenton?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fretboard said:


> I was in the Pickering L&M last Thursday and they had a pair of "circa 1980" (pre-'83 as best I could tell) Mesa Boogie Mark I's in their little pile of used gear. $499 for the one without the 5-band EQ, $599 for the one with. White tolex (beat - but not ruined or torn by any stretch, just 30 year old white tolex...) Played the one with the sliders and there were no issues that I encountered. It would be residing in my guitar room right now if we weren't in the midst of getting the foundation dug up to deal with some waterproofing issues in the basement.
> 
> They aren't up on the website - and no idea if they've still got them or not, but they had them directly in front of the door when I walked in last week. Couldn't have missed them if I tried.
> 
> What's that, around an hour's drive from Trenton?


Probably gone haha


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Hands down, vintage Traynor or Garnet. World class tube amps made of high quality parts. I prefer them to vintage Fender or Marshall.
> 
> TG





Electraglide said:


> What he said.


What he ^ and he ^^ said.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> Ever try the YCV 50? They come up often in your budget - great amp.


I've played the YCV 20 & YCV 40. I liked them both, comes down to reasonable availability I guess.

- - - Updated - - -



Fiveway said:


> Traynor has always given me more bang for the buck than the US and UK brands. Used, Traynor doesn't hold value well, so they're almost always a great deal. I just sold a YCV50 a few months back for $450. It would do pretty much anything you could ever ask for.
> 
> I can also vouch for the YCS50, which is an effing monster of an amp for the price. I own one and absolutely love it. However, I've never seen one used for less than $650.


Yeah, the YCS 50 is a beast. I only mentioned it because one came up in the Belleville/Trenton area for $550. It sold pretty fast.

I'm definitely leaning towards a Traynor. They seem to be the bang for the buck amp to get.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

fretboard said:


> I was in the Pickering L&M last Thursday and they had a pair of "circa 1980" (pre-'83 as best I could tell) Mesa Boogie Mark I's in their little pile of used gear. $499 for the one without the 5-band EQ, $599 for the one with. White tolex (beat - but not ruined or torn by any stretch, just 30 year old white tolex...) Played the one with the sliders and there were no issues that I encountered. It would be residing in my guitar room right now if we weren't in the midst of getting the foundation dug up to deal with some waterproofing issues in the basement.
> 
> They aren't up on the website - and no idea if they've still got them or not, but they had them directly in front of the door when I walked in last week. Couldn't have missed them if I tried.
> 
> What's that, around an hour's drive from Trenton?


Pickering's an hour and a bit from me here in Trenton. I doubt two prize pieces like those Mesa's are still around though. Thanks for the tip though, I think I'll give them a call and see.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Does anyone know what those amps normally go for (the Mesa)?

I used to own a YCV80 212, and taught a student with a 40WR. They are nice little amps, don't get me wrong. But I've heard nice things come from the other big guys too. It depends on tastes obviously, but I find the dirt channels on the YCV series a little lacking (in my experiences) for somewhat more modern tones. If you're after a more vintage vibe on your dirt channel, then they are much more up your alley. This isn't to say they sound bad, either (settle down, Traynor fans ) but do approach the amps with open ears.

Who knows, a Vox AC15 just might be more your thing.

I also wanted to suggest the Mesa F-30, DC-5 and peavey Delta Blues.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ Thanks Budda, the AC-15's on the list of try out amps, Delta blues too. I probably won't be able to get a hold of any Mesa's to try out locally, but I'm keeping my eye out in the classifieds.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmmn, perhaps this is bad form, especially given my previous advice, but this is all coincidental.

I have decided to sell my Garnet Revolution 1 combo. 12" speaker, 2x6v6, with Reverb and Trem. 

These seems like outright spam and perhaps I shouldn't have posted this, but it is so very close to what you are looking for. Look around though and find what you want, but if interested let me know (I will probably place a FS ad here today).

_EDIT: THE AMP LITERALLY SOLD SIX MINUTES AFTER I POSTER THE AD HERE! GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SEARCH._

TG



Petey D said:


> ^^ Thanks Budda, the AC-15's on the list of try out amps, Delta blues too. I probably won't be able to get a hold of any Mesa's to try out locally, but I'm keeping my eye out in the classifieds.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Late to reply, but light weight combos like the Peavey 30 & HRD 112 can jam/gig with the best. Easily found around you budget in the S/H market. Main reason I said these, with your Rocker sound, the verbs are killer. GLWNA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Petey D said:


> Lots of Hot Rod Deluxes around at my price point. Size isn't really an issue for me, so if I come accross a DeVille I'll check it out too. What's the difference between a Deluxe and a DeVille?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Deluxes generally are a 40W 1x12" combo whereas the DeVilles have 2x12" or 4x10".

Agree about the vintage Traynors being great bang for the buck, especially if you can find one that's been serviced & has an upgraded speaker (the stock Marslands are pretty awful). Or if you can find one cheap enough spend the $ to get 'er up to snuff: great iron, hand wired & relatively easy/inexpensive to work on vs. a modern PCB amp like the aforementioned Fenders etc.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't those 4X10 DeVilles I often see Randy Bachman playing?


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Budda said:


> Does anyone know what those amps normally go for (the Mesa)?
> 
> I used to own a YCV80 212, and taught a student with a 40WR. They are nice little amps, don't get me wrong. But I've heard nice things come from the other big guys too. It depends on tastes obviously, but I find the dirt channels on the YCV series a little lacking (in my experiences) for somewhat more modern tones. If you're after a more vintage vibe on your dirt channel, then they are much more up your alley. This isn't to say they sound bad, either (settle down, Traynor fans ) but do approach the amps with open ears.


I am a Traynor fan and I totally agree with you about the dirty channel being lacking on the YCV series. I started with a Dark Horse, and it sounded great, but didn't get me into the kind of dirt I was looking for. Then I got a YCV 50 and it was a little better, certainly more versatile, but it was still missing the modern distortion I was looking for. Then I got the YCS50 and it does pretty much everything. With the modern and scoop switches activated it gets into some pretty serious metal territory - then you can still add in the boost switch if you need a bit more. That said, if I was into pedals, which I'm not, I probably would have been content with the YCV50.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fiveway said:


> I am a Traynor fan and I totally agree with you about the dirty channel being lacking on the YCV series. I started with a Dark Horse, and it sounded great, but didn't get me into the kind of dirt I was looking for. Then I got a YCV 50 and it was a little better, certainly more versatile, but it was still missing the modern distortion I was looking for. Then I got the YCS50 and it does pretty much everything. With the modern and scoop switches activated it gets into some pretty serious metal territory - then you can still add in the boost switch if you need a bit more. That said, if I was into pedals, which I'm not, I probably would have been content with the YCV50.


Every time I see a scoop switch, I shudder. They're not there on a mesa, orange, hiwatt, jcm800.. And they sound like garbage lol. You will *always* sound better with the scoop switch disengaged. 

As for the "modern pcb" being sup par, I personally haven't heard anything about a lack of reliability.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Budda said:


> Every time I see a scoop switch, I shudder. They're not there on a mesa, orange, hiwatt, jcm800.. And they sound like garbage lol. You will *always* sound better with the scoop switch disengaged.
> 
> As for the "modern pcb" being sup par, I personally haven't heard anything about a lack of reliability.


That's *entirely* subjective, but I get what you're saying. On the YCS50 the scoop switch should be called the "wet blanket removal switch" which takes it from that woody/boxy range that's something like Piece of Mind era Iron Maiden, to something brighter and more modern. The scoop switch is just another voice for that amp. Maybe it was designed as a marketing ploy to appeal to luddite metal-heads, but I personally like the sound and often have that switch engaged when I'm playing heavier stuff.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fiveway said:


> That's *entirely* subjective, but I get what you're saying. On the YCS50 the scoop switch should be called the "wet blanket removal switch" which takes it from that woody/boxy range that's something like Piece of Mind era Iron Maiden, to something brighter and more modern. The scoop switch is just another voice for that amp. Maybe it was designed as a marketing ploy to appeal to luddite metal-heads, but I personally like the sound and often have that switch engaged when I'm playing heavier stuff.


do you play in a full band with it? Honest question, not a dig


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the advise guys!

I'll be heading out for some test driving this weekend. Tonight I'm going to try out a Delta Blues, a YCV 40, and a Deville. There's a trio of amps in Kingston I'm going to have a look at on Saturday; a HRD, a Classic 30, and a JCM 800. There's also a YCS 50 in Oshawa I'm going to try to get to on Sunday if it's still there.

Hopefully I'll have something for a NAD thread by next week.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Petey D said:


> Wow, thanks for all the advise guys!
> 
> I'll be heading out for some test driving this weekend. Tonight I'm going to try out a Delta Blues, a YCV 40, and a Deville. There's a trio of amps in Kingston I'm going to have a look at on Saturday; a HRD, a Classic 30, and a JCM 800. There's also a YCS 50 in Oshawa I'm going to try to get to on Sunday if it's still there.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have something for a NAD thread by next week.


Very nice! 50W marshall?


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

^ Yeah 1980 something 50 watt 112 JCM 800. Turned out to be in very rough shape, and I was misquoted on the price. He wanted almost double what I was willing to pay.

I played a bunch of stuff, but no NAD.

Tried out the Vox AC15. Liked it, but I'd need a pedal for dirt. Didn't like the HRD very much at all. The Vaporizer sounded pretty darn good, but I'm concerned about its reliability, and I'd definitely need a pedal for drive. I checked out the Blackstar HT 20. Liked it, but it's a little too gainy if you know what I mean. I also tried out a YCV 20, but it was soo beat up it would have cost me more to fix than it was worth.

So far I'm liking the Traynor YGL 1 the best. Good cleans, and the right dirty sound for most of what I play. Again, I'd need a pedal for some of the punk rock stuff I get into from time to time.

I'm going to have to make a trip up to Oshawa to L&M I think, to try out some other options.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There is no harm in a good dirt pedal


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Budda said:


> There is no harm in a good dirt pedal


No there sure isn't. I've always wanted an OCD type drive pedal. This could be the excuse I need to pick one up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Petey D said:


> No there sure isn't. I've always wanted an OCD type drive pedal. This could be the excuse I need to pick one up.


With many flavours and a good used market, chances are you can get what you want for $100 or so. Maybe grab a good dirt pedal to bring with you as you try amps. My bandmate uses a jcm800 clean and uses a green rhino to make it sound like its dirtier than it is. I would not have guessed this.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

This thread inspired me to get the led out of my ass and find a good amp at a reasonable price. There were a few close impulse calls but after a lot of Googling and YouTubing I finally settled on one and am having it built. I plan on building a custom head cab and 112 or 212 myself. Can't wait to get it and start the building, tolexing etc...not to mention playing.

Anyways, further to what Budda said, OCDs can be found for around $100 pretty easy. Having said that, there are a lot of really good ODs out there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> This thread inspired me to get the led out of my ass and find a good amp at a reasonable price. There were a few close impulse calls but after a lot of Googling and YouTubing I finally settled on one and am having it built. I plan on building a custom head cab and 112 or 212 myself. Can't wait to get it and start the building, tolexing etc...not to mention playing.
> 
> Anyways, further to what Budda said, OCDs can be found for around $100 pretty easy. Having said that, there are a lot of really good ODs out there.


I love amp shopping haha. The MXR GT-OD sounds really good as well, one of our members here gets great results with that into his clean Dr Z.


----------



## ColForbin (Sep 10, 2012)

Petey D said:


> ^ Yeah 1980 something 50 watt 112 JCM 800. Turned out to be in very rough shape, and I was misquoted on the price. He wanted almost double what I was willing to pay.
> 
> I played a bunch of stuff, but no NAD.
> 
> ...


I think the YGL1 is an amazing amp for the price point. I have one on hold (tan version) at my local L&M. I love the whole package of that amp, as well as the fact that it's an 8 ohm greenback in there, but the amp will take a total 4 ohm load. Gonna have to put a 2x12 8 ohm cabinet beside it and the the 3x12 rip at a show sometime. The Pure mode just kills.


----------



## Tyler Savage (Nov 16, 2009)

+ 1 million to traynors and garnets. Come to think of it, I odn't think I've paid more than $500 for any amp. Sometimes you just have to stay vigilant

Traynor yba-1 $200
Garnet Rebel PA - $200 <---- main gigging amp once I modded it
Garnet Rebel Rvb - $350
Garnet Pro Reverb - $500
Garnet Pro PA - $200
'64 Fender bassman, $400 (got it in NYC)
'78 Marshall JMP - $500


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, I'm leaning heavily towards the YGL1. It's a little over of my budget at $599 from L&M, but I'll keep my eyes open for deals in the classifieds.

A pair of vintage Gibson amps (a GA-5 Skylark & a GA-15 RVT,) just came up for sale locally though, and my interest is sort of peaked. I don't know anything about old Gibson amps. Any thoughts?


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I think there is one of those ygl-1 amps at hands on music in Bowmanville, he is usually cheeper than L&m by a couple bucks!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Traynor YCS50, love it.... I've had both the combo and now using the head version. I've had other amps and after the honeymoon phase wears off with the different amp, I'm back to the YCS50.

It just can't be beat for versatility, and sound, and price.
I think I got my combo used for about $550 about 5 years ago, so you can find them at that price. I did a straight trade for the head version a few years ago and it's equally as great.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

^ Yeah, they come up at $500 - $600, but they sell pretty much as soon as they go up. I've tried to get two or three of them in the last three weeks or so. Maybe next time I'll get lucky.


----------



## FreewayJam (Sep 4, 2012)

Kinda late to the party here, but if you are still looking, what is your intention with regards to playing venue's ?
If you are going to be mostly kickin around at home, i would suggest staying in around the 5 watt or so range. That
is plenty loud anyway, and if you are just jamming occasionally with a few buddy's, would probably more than suffice.

And at that level ( 5 watt range that is ) you will at least be able to play the full potential of said amp.
I have made the mistake in the past of coming across something i liked, and getting a decent deal and so forth...
and buying amps that were way to big for what my uses were going to be. Classic example being 50 watt combo, and 
a DeVille 410. ( agree with you on the DeVille, not my fav for sure ) but the amp was wasted imho just noodling arounnd at home.

I now stick with low watt heads and a nice cab or two.

+1 on the Blackstar, ( just bought the Anny White HT5R Head )
Other thought's, the Vox AC15C1 is fantastic value imo, but even that at 15 watts was too much around home, although it was my favorite amp,
i recently sold it as well. Marshall Class 5's are great Marshall Plexi like stuff at usable volumes. Vox AC4 head into a nice cab will wail as well.
Fender Superchamps XT model are also good bang for the buck.
Those are just a few that i can think of from recent experience anyway.

Also keep in mind, for long term, usually the more wattage the more power tubes ya will be replacing.
Good luck, curious to hear what you settle on.
And my whole post is completely useless if you are buying to play out a lot, but did not see any mention in the OP.
Cheers.......


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Better late than never Freeway! 

I'm not much for playing out, too difficult to find musicly like minded people around here. (That's the price I have to pay for being a Punkabilly in Trenton Ontario I guess lol,) so I mostly just noodle around the house, but I want to have the option available to play small gigs if the opportunity should occur, plus, I don't think it will be very long before my son will be wailing along on the drum kit next to me. 

I considered the Marshall class 5, but ruled it out because it's only a 110. I'd prefer a 112 or a 210 at least. A Super Champ did come up recently here on kijiji, so I'll look into that. I wouldn't mind head/cab, just concerned that the low wattage wouldn't be able to keep up with the drums.

I'll be sure to keep updating this thread as I try things out and eventually buy something. I'm hoping to get out for some more demo's this saturday.


----------



## FreewayJam (Sep 4, 2012)

Having heard that, i would not hesitate then to go back to the Vox AC15C!, making sure that you try the C1 version, that
cpme's with a Celestion Greenback.

There are two easy things to do with this amp that make it much more versatile as well.

1. Get an ABY footswitch. This will allow you to switch between the 'Normal' and 'Top Boost' channels, AND allows you
to get almost a "Third" channel or sound when you go with A + B on the FS, thus combining the Two channels of the 
amp at the same time !
2. Buy the Vox VS2A Footswitch that allows you to turn the Reverb on / off as well as the Tremolo on / off.

With those two simple, and inexpensive pedals, you add tons of versatality to the amp !!
And it is plenty to keep up with most drummers, and or jamming in a band type situation.
I really think in the price range it is great value.

And down the road, if you wanted to, you can always install a Celestion Blue, which is the ultimate speaker for the AC15C1.
The only other thing i did down the road was put in a full size reverb tank, but that is not really a neccesity.

Just my 2 cents, obviously your and everyone's tastes all vary greatly, but excellent value in the $500 range.
Good luck again with your pursuit ! As mentioned above, hunting / looking for new amps, or any new gear for that matter is such fun !! :sFun_dancing:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a Super Champ XD head plugged into a 2x12 cab and let me tell you, it's PLENTY loud. It's 15W of tube. Channel one is a straight BF channel while channel 2 is the amp modelling. The modelling side is very convincing and if I weren't such a gear whore, that amp would be enough for me. It also has some basic useable effects but I only use the reverb on it. The only thing it's missing is a loop.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Super champ that was listed localy is gone now. Missed the boat on that one I guess. Played the Peavey's this weekend, Classic 30, Classic 50, and Delta Blues. they all seem like good sounding amps, but I'm not sold. Waiting for an amp that really speaks to me I guess. There's an early YGM-3 for sale down in Kingston that might be worth a look, along with a Garnet Rebel II. I'll try to get down there this weekend to check them out.

I have my amp and 212 listed for sale now too, to help with the funds, and who knows, maybe I'll get an interesting partial trade offer or two.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't know if you are still looking but I just saw a Traynor YCS50 combo come up for sale on the London Gear Exchange facebook group for $400, that seems like a heck of a deal!


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I am, and it does. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Petey D said:


> I considered the Marshall class 5, but ruled it out because it's only a 110. I'd prefer a 112 or a 210 at least.


I think a Class 5 head just popped up in the F/S section at a pretty fair price. Run that through a 212 cab & it'll be plenty loud enough to hang with most drummers or do a small gig.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Thread close out! Picked up a Fender Vaporizer yesterday afternoon for a rediculously discounted price. I was waiting and waiting for the right deal on a Traynor to pop up locally (I really wasn't in any rush at all,) but this deal was so good I couldn't say no. Truth be told I liked the Vaporizer from the start, just wasn't sure about the build quality.

Thanks for your help and words of wisdom everybody. NAD thread to follow.

Cheers,


----------

